# Prob mit Eclipse 3.1 -->wo ist der Eintrag hin!



## EinGast (15. Okt 2004)

Ich wollte mich jetzt eigentlich mal mit SWT beschäftigen. Ne neue Eclipse-Version war auch mal wieder fällig. Also 3.1 runtergeladen und nach dem Tutorial (http://www.3plus4software.de/sma/Ein_SWT_Tutorial.html) vorgegangen. Nur werd ich da gleich zu Beginn ausgebremst.
Den Punkt "External Plug-ins and Fragments" gibts da (zumindest bei mir) nicht! Jemand ne Idee, wie ich das SWT sonst einbinde?


----------



## EinGast (17. Okt 2004)

wirklich niemand ne Idee?!
schade :-(


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Okt 2004)

Du kannst SWT auch nutzen wenn du es "ganz normal" wie jede andere externe jar auch einbindest (ohne dieses External Plug-ins and Fragments). du musst halt noch darauf achten, dass sich die 'dll' bzw 'so' in dem Projektordner befindent.


----------



## EinGast (19. Okt 2004)

ah, cool.
hab mich scho gewundert warum des so gemacht wern soll...
suppi
thx


----------

